# I do count heads every night



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Last night being no different. I have 2 Crevecouers. They look like black Polish. Sometimes they are a bit air headed. One not on the roost last night. So as it gets dark , I'm hunting everywhere. After an hour, I find her sitting inside the wooden thing that protects the geese feed from getting wet. 

I'm sure I'm not the only one that occasionally has a bird that didn't make it back to the coop on time.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope, if it's raining all my ducks mysteriously disappear and I have to go and round the little miscreants up. Hens get left out less frequently but recently my Mille Fleur Leghorns decided they were going to find somewhere else to be -- they eventually gave in once they realized I was onto them and going to catch all nine every night to bring them in by hand (being typical Leghorns they'd rather die than be handled.)

Here's the guilty party below after breaking into the duck pasture which they do every morning. (I want to get a good photo of them but damn are they well camouflaged!)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a Silver laced Wyandotte that would roost on top of a pen every night and I would say to her "go to bed" and she would hop down and go in the coop. Every night!.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

LMAO! That's great! I think mine know what I'm saying they just willfully ignore me. I have a pasture that's pardoned off right now so I can get some grass and whatnot growing in there. Gate swung open... I found ten in there eating the seeds I laid out. "Out! Out! Out!" They ran in every direction but the gate... Wise asses.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have gotten up in the morning and found a hen wondering around when she should've been in the coop.It's happened a few times and it always happens when I don't do a head count at night.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I use to count,but have too many to count anymore.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, how many chickens do you have?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

52............................................................................


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I only have 6 hen but I do my head count every morning and evening before I go to bed. It's quick and easy - 2 whites, 2 blacks and 2 reds, Ok everyone accounted for!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> 52............................................................................


You can't count that high?


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

I had to do a head count for the first time today. We had a big storm today. Got home from work, looked in the yard and saw chickens out in the yard and the door to the coop standing open. Apparently I didn't secure it well enough this morning and the wind from the storm blew it open. 4 of my 8 were wandering the yard. Fortunately I taught them to come when I called. I ran out with treat calling 'Here chicky chicky" and went into the run. Every one of them ran right behind me for their treat. Don't remember who suggested to train them to come when called with treats, but thank goodness I saw it or I might STILL be chasing chickens


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

We have somewhere over 100 now... I still count the trouble makers who sometimes stay out for giggles.... but not the rest.


----------

